

A Round Pie in a Square Box (2011) - JacobAldridge
http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/pub/2011/4/a-round-pie-in-a-square-box/99999

======
kens
An interesting, detailed article. But what I expected from the title was a
mathematical puzzle, something like if you cut a circle into N pieces, what is
the smallest square you can fit the pieces into. (Strangely, you can actually
make a square out of 10^50 sufficiently crazy pieces:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarski%27s_circle-
squaring_pro...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarski%27s_circle-
squaring_problem)) I couldn't find anything about this problem, but I found a
discussion of the opposite question: what is the largest square you can cover
with N pieces of a circle:
[http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/553571/cutting-
up-a-...](http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/553571/cutting-up-a-circle-
to-make-a-square)

